# Gene OR6A2



## Dooky (19/2/18)

So the thread of super taster has spurred on a topic that has interested me for a while, CORIANDER! I hate the devils weed but lots of people love it. It would blow my mind that people could enjoy something so disgusting, until a couple years ago it was discovered that the hate of coriander was genetic.

https://www.sbs.com.au/topics/scien...d-coriander-could-have-scientific-explanation

Add to that the strawberry non-tasters and some blueberry concentrations reportedly tasting like soap I would hazard a guess that this too could be genetic...

Do people taste things the same way... No, based on your genes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (19/2/18)

We did a simple genetics experiment at varsity. Professor put a small vial of clear liquid on everyone's desk. He stated that genetics dictates that 50% of people will taste nothing, while the rest will taste a bitter flavour.

We all drank the liquid (trusting as we were), and the results were about 49-51. Very interesting class that day.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (20/2/18)

I cannot stand the taste of coriander.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dooky (20/2/18)

zadiac said:


> I cannot stand the taste of coriander.



We can be friends then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (20/2/18)

BIG no from me when it comes to coriander. Nasty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/18)

YUM YUM YUM YUM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee (20/2/18)

I absolutely love coriander! Does wonders for curries, and wors!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/2/18)

Toasted Coriander seeds ftw 
Coriander greens = gremlim toilet paper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/2/18)

Chicken tikka with coriander and mint chutney !! I will die for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky (23/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (23/2/18)

All lies!

My mother hates it but I love coriander. Specially in curry.

Yum!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

